# Guess who's 50



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday qst42know.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 4, 2010)

Indeed!

Happy birthday.

I can still remember turning 50. The time interval between it and 70 seems to have been but an instant. 

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday qst42know.
I am closing in on the big 50 also.
Time does fly by.
Jim


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday,Dear qst42know!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Manuel


----------



## qst42know (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks guys.

People have been asking all day if it feels any different being 50 and I tell them it doesn't feel any different than a really beat up 30.  :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday guy!


----------



## butcher (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahh yer just a day older than you were yesterday, have a happy birthday.


----------

